# طائرة الكونكورد



## mhmd fysl (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الكونكورد هي طائرة أسرع من الصوت، وكانت أكثر نجاحا من التوبوليف تي يو 144 (وهي الطائرة الأخرى الفائقة لسرعة الصوت التي كانت تستخدم تجاريا لنقل الركاب).

طائرة الكونكورد التي حطمت زجاج المطارات وهشمت مدرجاتها، أصبحت الآن تُعرض في معارض الطيران أمام آلاف من الفرنسيين، لتصبح أثرًا كان في يوم من الأيام يسبح في سماء العالم،

كانت شركة إير فرانس المملوكة للخطوط الجوية الفرنسية قد قررت إيقاف رحلات طائرات الكونكورد في 31 مايو2003 بسبب ارتفاع تكاليف تشغيلها وتراجع الطلب عليها، كما كان من المقرر أن تنهي شركة الخطوط الجوية البريطانية هي الأخرى تحليق الطائرة من لندن، أيضًا في شهر أكتوبر من ذلك العام، لينهيا معًا أسطورة الطائرة الأسرع من الصوت، كما بدآها معًا منذ ما يزيد عن 40 سنة، وبالتحديد في 29 نوفمبر 1962، عندما قامت الحكومتان الفرنسية والبريطانية بتوقيع اتفاقية مشتركة لتصميم وتشييد أول طائرة مدنية أسرع من الصوت تصنعها لهما شركة إيرباص.

وعلى مدى الربع قرن الأخير، كانت الكونكورد تقوم بخمس رحلات أسبوعية بين باريس ونيويورك في سرعة قياسية تقل عن 4 ساعات، في الوقت الذي تقطع فيه أفضل الطائرات التقليدية، نفس المسافة في 8 ساعات، فقد كانت تحط في 8 صباحا في مطار كينيدي (حسب التوقيت الأمريكي) وتغادره عائدة إلى فرنسا في الساعة 11، حيث اعتاد رجال الأعمال الفرنسيون أن يتفاوضوا مع عملائهم الأمريكيين في صالونات المطار، دون الحاجة للذهاب إلى حي المال والأعمال في مانهاتن، ثم يعودون إلى باريس في اليوم نفسه.

إلا أن الضربة القاصمة التي تلقتها طائرات الكونكورد كانت بسبب سقوط إحداها في 23 يوليو 2000 بعد لحظات قليلة من إقلاعها من مطار شارل ديجول بضاحية العاصمة الفرنسية باريس، حيث اصطدمت بأحد الفنادق القريبة من المطار، ليموت كل من على متنها (113 قتيلاً)، وتتوقف رحلات الكونكورد بعدها لمدة تزيد عن عام.


----------



## محمد ناوا (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا اخي على المعلومات القيمه*
*ولكن حسب علمي ان طائرة الكونكورد توقفت بمؤامره من الايكاو نسبة لانها ستؤثر على اداء بقية شركات الطيران والله اعلم*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
مشاركة جيدة وممتعة أخي المهندس​


----------



## mustafatel (8 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## saad_srs (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافية على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## usefalex (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ولكن ما السبب ان تتوقف مجموعة طائرات مثل الكونكورد بسبب سقوط احداها او ارتطامه بفندق .. كنت اود ان اعلم ما السبب في ذلك ؟؟ او ما سبب السقوط ؟


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (11 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم . . .
موضوع رائع . . . يفتح الشهية للكلام عن حقبة تنازع فيها العالم على الريادة التقنية . . .
طائرة الكونكورد الأنجلو فرنسية أريد لها ان تكون السابقة في مجال الطيران التجاري الفوق صوتي إلا ان نظيرتها السوفييتية التوبوليف تو-144 سبقتها . . . إذ حلقت قبلهابـ 62 يوما فقط 








> *هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=293952#ixzz1dPSnbnc4
> 
> *​* وبالتحديد في 29 نوفمبر 1962، عندما قامت الحكومتان الفرنسية والبريطانية بتوقيع اتفاقية مشتركة لتصميم وتشييد أول طائرة مدنية أسرع من الصوت تصنعها لهما شركة إيرباص*



كتعقيب فقط شركة إيرباس لم تكن موجودة وقتها . . . بل تمت صناعة الطائرة مناصفة (شراكة) بين BAC البريطانية و Sud Aviation الفرنسية .


----------

